# Wanted: Giant FCR 1 06/07, Medium Frame



## sid78 (30 Nov 2007)

I'm trying to locate a Giant FCR 1 06/07 model (the all-blue frame) in a medium frame, new preferably, does anyone know where I can get one? I'm struggling to find a shop with any in stock given its an old model.


----------

